# 2018 Emonda



## MMsRepBike

Looks quite similar. Just a refresh, a bit of a change to the stays and hanger and such.


----------



## tranzformer

Di2 wire routing is improved.
Rear brake cable route is different.


----------



## Dry Side

Looking to hear more about the disc brake version.


----------



## ToiletSiphon

Dry Side said:


> Looking to hear more about the disc brake version.


http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/new-trek-emonda-50219/

Here's some new info. Two questions I have when looking at the pictures : will all models have what seems like a carbon derailleur hanger, and will they all run the front brake hose externally, or is it just something reserved to the higher spec SLR in order to save some weight?


----------



## Rashadabd

It actually looks pretty legit. The prices are really good. It's growing on me for sure.


----------



## Rashadabd

I got word at the local shop yesterday that Trek will be reducing some of the prices on their carbon wheels as well. I heard some may even be like $1200 like the Giant sets. So, in essence, you will be able to get a Emonda SL frameset for less than $1600 or a complete shimano 105 equipped bike for less than $1900 or a new Ultegra equipped bike for less than $2500, and a carbon set of wheels for $1200. That's a pretty sweet deal regardless of which way you go. You can also get the combination of Ultegra and carbon wheels for $3249. Not bad at all.

https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/...Size=24&q=:relevance:facetBrakes:facetBrake1#


----------



## ToiletSiphon

Full 2018 lineup is online. The weight is missing for a few models but I'm sure it will be corrected. A disappointment for me : the Emonda Sl6 disc probably has the most boring paint job ever (matte silver). Still on my short list for my future bike, but I might go project one. 

Anyone knows the cost of a simple (like red and black) custom project one paintjob?


----------



## Rashadabd

ToiletSiphon said:


> Full 2018 lineup is online. The weight is missing for a few models but I'm sure it will be corrected. A disappointment for me : the Emonda Sl6 disc probably has the most boring paint job ever (matte silver). Still on my short list for my future bike, but I might go project one.
> 
> Anyone knows the cost of a simple (like red and black) custom project one paintjob?


Go to the project one tool and play around with it. It will show you the price.


----------



## Dry Side

I don't see a way to customize any of the disc models. I would like SLR model, but would prefer Di2. Am I missing something?


----------



## Rashadabd

Dry Side said:


> I don't see a way to customize any of the disc models. I would like SLR model, but would prefer Di2. Am I missing something?


Unfortunately, I think you are right, it doesn't look like Project One is available for the disc brake models, the framesets, or the SL series this year. It might be worth confirming that with your local shop though. Sometimes they simply don't advertise stuff like that, but are willing to do it. For me, I only really need a frameset at this point (if I stay with rim brakes), so I am most interested in debating the value of going with the SLR frameset over the SL frameset. Even though it's double the price, the SLR frameset still looks like a pretty good deal given the weight, etc., but the SL frameset is a ridiculous value and more than adequate for an average Joe like me.


----------



## Rashadabd

Here's an interesting and what appears to be balanced review:

Test: Trek Emonda SLR Disc 2018 – is lighter really better? | GRAN FONDO Cycling Magazine

And another (which also discusses the new wheels):

https://cyclingtips.com/2017/07/201...ager-velocis-aeolus-pro-weights-specs-prices/


----------



## jmchapple

Here's a detail...2018 Emonda SLs are not the new frame design that the SLRs are. They are current frame deisgns.


----------



## Rashadabd

jmchapple said:


> Here's a detail...2018 Emonda SLs are not the new frame design that the SLRs are. They are current frame deisgns.


Yeah, learned that today as well. Pricing is still good, but it's less exciting. Comparing the Emonda frames against going with a Litespeed Titanium one now. Litespeed is in the lead with the T6 and T2, which are similarly priced.


----------



## gaff

Rashadabd said:


> Here's an interesting and what appears to be balanced review:
> 
> Test: Trek Emonda SLR Disc 2018 – is lighter really better? | GRAN FONDO Cycling Magazine


how does the h1 v h2 impact the handling? 

Same chainstay length, same headtube angle?
longer toptube, shorter headtube.

assuming the fit position is the same the handling should be the same re: geometry, the only difference (not insignificant) would be a shorter stem on H1 (probably 20mm shorter)


----------



## ceugene

Rashadabd said:


> Unfortunately, I think you are right, it doesn't look like Project One is available for the disc brake models, the framesets, or the SL series this year. It might be worth confirming that with your local shop though. Sometimes they simply don't advertise stuff like that, but are willing to do it. For me, I only really need a frameset at this point (if I stay with rim brakes), so I am most interested in debating the value of going with the SLR frameset over the SL frameset. Even though it's double the price, the SLR frameset still looks like a pretty good deal given the weight, etc., but the SL frameset is a ridiculous value and more than adequate for an average Joe like me.


Project One actually does have the disc option, but it's hidden on the Emonda SLR 9 configurator under the frame options. It's not an option for the lower spec complete bikes. You can also order just the frameset via Project One, but it will cost $3499 MSRP for one of four stock paint options plus $120 for the integrated seatmast topper. This really surprised me...why the extra cost for a part that is absolutely required? Other options at configuration time for the frameset are bottom bracket bearings and your choice of alloy or carbon headset bearing covers. The cheapest custom paint options (Solid Trek Logo, Gran Premio) add another $500 to the cost.

This is of course a significant premium over the $2999 rim brake frameset, but I guess Trek has done its research and determined the market for custom H1 Emonda SLR Disc frames to be minuscule for now.

Anyway, I know all his because I ordered a Blue Steel/Dnister Black H1/Disc frameset. Lead time is 14 days plus transit. The LBS would not budge on price even though the seatmast topper hidden cost is really inane. Not really their fault, but Trek corporate's.


----------



## ceugene

gaff said:


> how does the h1 v h2 impact the handling?
> 
> Same chainstay length, same headtube angle?
> longer toptube, shorter headtube.
> 
> assuming the fit position is the same the handling should be the same re: geometry, the only difference (not insignificant) would be a shorter stem on H1 (probably 20mm shorter)


Correct, reach/stack are a matter of comfort vs aerodynamics/center of gravity. Since headtube angles, rake and trail are the same, handling will indeed be pretty much the same.


----------



## Dry Side

> Project One actually does have the disc option, but it's hidden on the Emonda SLR 9 configurator under the frame options.


Thank you for the pointer. Price jumps to over US$12K for SLR9 with disc and Dura Ace Di2.


----------



## ceugene

Dry Side said:


> Thank you for the pointer. Price jumps to over US$12K for SLR9 with disc and Dura Ace Di2.


Hehe yeah, like I find out the hard way when I ordered mine, an H1 Emonda SLR Disc frameset will cost you $3620 MSRP. If you want a rim brake H1 fit Emonda frameset, you can get the black/red/white one for just $2999. Oh well..


----------



## Dry Side

And only the SLR 9 is available in H1 geo via P1. the SLR8 Disc is not customizable at all including the geo.


----------



## Drone 5200

Anyone seen a disc version in real life yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tranzformer

Rashadabd said:


> Unfortunately, I think you are right, it doesn't look like Project One is available for the disc brake models, the framesets, or the SL series this year. It might be worth confirming that with your local shop though. Sometimes they simply don't advertise stuff like that, but are willing to do it. For me, I only really need a frameset at this point (if I stay with rim brakes), so I am most interested in debating the value of going with the SLR frameset over the SL frameset. Even though it's double the price, the SLR frameset still looks like a pretty good deal given the weight, etc., but the SL frameset is a ridiculous value and more than adequate for an average Joe like me.


If you are considering the SL frameset, you might as well consider the cheaper ALR frameset as well. Similar weight too.


----------



## Rashadabd

tranzformer said:


> If you are considering the SL frameset, you might as well consider the cheaper ALR frameset as well. Similar weight too.


Nah, I want the front and rear Isospeed if I go the Trek route, so I am more interested in the Domane at this point (same price), plus I already have one alloy bike and probably wouldn't add another one. The SLR price isn't crazy either, but I also like some of the Litespeed Ti frames at that price point. We'll see, but Domane SL frameset is starting to feel right.


----------



## JSR

Rashadabd said:


> We'll see, but Domane SL frameset is starting to feel right.


Well, we're certainly not going to be able to accuse you of being an impulse buyer! 😀


----------



## Rashadabd

JSR said:


> Well, we're certainly not going to be able to accuse you of being an impulse buyer! 😀


Lol, absolutely not. I know I totally overthink everything that has to do with bikes, but it's a hobby and so I just roll with it and give myself a pass. We all have something, right? I finally bought a right now bike (a Ridley Fenix AL, with 105 and a tubeless wheel setup) that I actually really like at the moment (it's fun to ride), so there's even less pressure to commit to something unfortunately. 

That being said, I am almost certain that I will just buy a nicer road frameset I like sometime this year, and the Domane SL seems to meet all of my needs at a great price.  I still would like to add an all out gravel racer like the lowest level carbon Diverge down the road, but right now I am really enjoying the routes and the people I am riding road with, so I will likely to just opt for a better frameset for now. 

In sum, my crazy analysis went something like this (in case it helps someone else that suffers from my "condition"): the Emonda is cool, but the Domane makes way more sense for how and where I am riding at the same price, the BMC Teammachine looks great but is too pricey for a frameset, and the Cervelo R Series suffers from the same pricing issues when compared to Trek. I also like some of Litespeed Ti frames, they are tempting, but the Trek dealer is right near where I live and I like the Isospeed and extra tire clearance quite a bit. The pricing puts it over the top. The end.


----------



## JSR

Rashadabd said:


> In sum, my crazy analysis ... but the Trek dealer is right near where I live and I like the Isospeed and extra tire clearance quite a bit. The pricing puts it over the top.


 And I get manic when there is a decision out there waiting to get made. As Roseanne Rosannadana said "It's always somethin'."

I had pretty much the same set of deciding criteria, and it came down to Domane v Roubaix.

I got much more love from the local Trek shop. They are located only four blocks apart.

At the time I chose the Domane its price was higher. It is now lower for 2018. (This is where my mania cost me $1,000 in 2017 pricing v 2018. Nonetheless I am happy with the decision. If I had done another 2,000+ miles on my swoopy Lemond I'd be racked.)

The Isospeed inserts have worked just fine, but are not decisively better than the Roubaix setup, IMO. In fact there is a distinct "clunk" in the front when hitting a pothole that I would think might not happen with the Futureshock. Otherwise, I am fresher after a long ride than I could imagine being on a "race" frame.

I really like running 32mm tires. In fact, I just bought a new set of Bontrager R2s in anticipation of the impending demise of the originals. Running 32s with fenders was important to me, and I wasn't sure that was possible in the Roubaix. FWIW - there are few decent 32mm tires available at a decent price, hence the choice to go back to Bontrager. The dynamite Roval wheels on the SL 6 Disc were also a major plus. 

In summary, I endorse your lean to the Domane. Having said all that, and at the risk of enabling your "condition", the impending entry of the Canyon Endurace in to the market might well change the choice. I would suspect the ride qualities to be somewhat less forgiving than the Domane or Roubaix, but as good or better than the rest. It's weight will be lower, perhaps substantially so. And the price should be good.

Keep having fun.


----------



## Rashadabd

Good stuff, lol. Thank you for confirming my thoughts on the Domane. It just makes sense to me. The fact that I haven't been swayed/tempted by the new Synapse or the Endurace, which I started looking at last year is a really good sign I think. Both of those bikes seem really cool. I feel really firm on the Domane though, the frameset price can't be beat for what you get IMO.


----------



## Drone 5200

This is an interesting thread. I too overthink bike related purchase decisions, but I do it mainly bc it's so much fun. Last year I figured I'd probably end up with an emonda disc when they came out. This is to replace a 2003 trek oclv based bike (good ol' USPS!) that I've hung a lot of upgrades on over the past 14 years. I liked the idea of emonda disc H2 bc it's very similar to what I have now geometry wise, but with a taller head tube and that will become more important as I intend to ride this the next decade--and I'm not getting younger. Discs are a must for me, and we don't need to dabate they here. 

Now that the emonda disc is a reality, and as I continue to think this through, I'm leaning towards the Domane SL or SLR. I have always been put off by the iso speed as to gimmicky but it really has withstood the test of time and I'm sure I would benefit from the little bit of comfort it provides, even though I steadfastly tell myself that unnecesssry. 

One thing that has been a problem is getting test rides. I need a 62 and not even the local trel corporate store had a 62 in anything that I can test. 

Another thing that bothers me as I get closer to pulling the trigger is that the project one is way more limited that I expected. You can't really mix and match very much at all. And the cost vs benefit of what you get for custom paint seems excessive to me. Anyway, maybe I'll get the frame and build, not sure...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rashadabd

Yeah, it gets tricky when you are shopping for value and/or working with a limited budget. That has definitely been part f my challenge the last five years or so as I transitioned from a legal career to one in HR when we settled on moving our family closer to relatives and friends and ended up in Atlanta. It is fun though like you indicated. 

Maybe one of those Trek Demo days is coming somewhere near you. They typically have models in every size to try. Some Trek shops also have Guru or some other fit machine they can use to make sure a particular model is the correct size for you. I have had it done twice and it's worth paying for if you need it IMO. I got it free both times though. The third option is to check on your shop's return policy. When it's tough to get your size in stock, so shops have a policy that will allow them to order the size you collectively think is right, have you try it and get fitted on it once it comes in and allow you to return it and get the correct size if you guys are wrong. It's worth asking because they have as much of an interest in getting the fit right as you do once you have plopped the money down on the counter. You should be able to get it done one way or the other I'm sure. $1500 for the SL and $2999 for the SLR for either frame is definitely tough to beat though.


----------



## Rashadabd

Oh yeah, I 'm not really impressed with P1 this year either. I'm fine with the frameset colors though so I'm not sweating it. I'm not in love with some of the complete bike paint schemes either.


----------



## Rashadabd

@Drone5200, before you build up from a SLR frameset, you might want to give this some serious consideration. You would give up a little weight and the rear sliding mechanism (Which I have read isn't that big of a deal), but you would be hard pressed to beat this price with carbon wheels and the new Ultegra while building it up yourself. The colors for this option are decent too:

https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/...ne-sl-7/p/1467500-2018/?colorCode=black_white


----------



## Drone 5200

Rashadabd said:


> @Drone5200, before you build up from a SLR frameset, you might want to give this some serious consideration. You would give up a little weight and the rear sliding mechanism (Which I have read isn't that big of a deal), but you would be hard pressed to beat this price with carbon wheels and the new Ultegra while building it up yourself. The colors for this option are decent too:
> 
> https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/...ne-sl-7/p/1467500-2018/?colorCode=black_white


Thanks for the link. That's what I'm looking for price wise (5k) and spec wise (ultegra and I think those Aeolus pro 3 are good value) but I want discs and I'm not too fond of black, but could get used to it. And this is what's frustrating me... they aren't offering the SL 7 with disc. Ugh. At least I couldn't find it. And when I look at P1 it's an upcharge that isn't attractive. So maybe I'll decide to acquire the SLR disc and build it up at the end of summer. I do like to tinker. And the looking game continues .... but that's okay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rashadabd

Drone 5200 said:


> Thanks for the link. That's what I'm looking for price wise (5k) and spec wise (ultegra and I think those Aeolus pro 3 are good value) but I want discs and I'm not too fond of black, but could get used to it. And this is what's frustrating me... they aren't offering the SL 7 with disc. Ugh. At least I couldn't find it. And when I look at P1 it's an upcharge that isn't attractive. So maybe I'll decide to acquire the SLR disc and build it up at the end of summer. I do like to tinker. And the looking game continues .... but that's okay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem, trust me, I understand. There's always the SL Disc in grey and red. I bet it looks good in person, you could add the wheels for $1200 and still save money, but you would have 105 instead of Ultegra.


----------



## tranzformer

Rashadabd said:


> Lol, absolutely not. I know I totally overthink everything that has to do with bikes, but it's a hobby and so I just roll with it and give myself a pass. We all have something, right? I finally bought a right now bike (a Ridley Fenix AL, with 105 and a tubeless wheel setup) that I actually really like at the moment (it's fun to ride), so there's even less pressure to commit to something unfortunately.
> 
> That being said, I am almost certain that I will just buy a nicer road frameset I like sometime this year, and the Domane SL seems to meet all of my needs at a great price. I still would like to add an all out gravel racer like the lowest level carbon Diverge down the road, but right now I am really enjoying the routes and the people I am riding road with, so I will likely to just opt for a better frameset for now.
> 
> In sum, my crazy analysis went something like this (in case it helps someone else that suffers from my "condition"): the Emonda is cool, but the Domane makes way more sense for how and where I am riding at the same price, the BMC Teammachine looks great but is too pricey for a frameset, and the Cervelo R Series suffers from the same pricing issues when compared to Trek. I also like some of Litespeed Ti frames, they are tempting, but the Trek dealer is right near where I live and I like the Isospeed and extra tire clearance quite a bit. The pricing puts it over the top. The end.


What happened to the X2 gold and red Specialized Allez Sprint you ordered in 2016?


----------



## Rashadabd

tranzformer said:


> What happened to the X2 gold and red Specialized Allez Sprint you ordered in 2016?


It basically ended up being my greatest bike purchasing mistake that I have made to date. In short, I was about 70% done with building it when I got all excited about the gravel and XC mountain bike scenes, so I sold it it to some guy from Germany that really wanted it (apparently they couldn't get that color). I later realized that, despite my interest in gravel bikes, I am still mostly a roadie at heart and it is the most convenient way for me to be able to ride regularly here with other people. In essence, I learned the hard way that I need at least one road bike and have regretted selling it ever since, but it is what it is. I was considering getting another one when I came across a deal on an Orbea Orca (which didn't actually exist/ had already been sold) and then the Ridley. It was a horrible series of events, but it's over.


----------



## ceugene

Rashadabd said:


> Oh yeah, I 'm not really impressed with P1 this year either. I'm fine with the frameset colors though so I'm not sweating it. I'm not in love with some of the complete bike paint schemes either.


Unfortunately since P1 is the only way to get an H1 Disc frame, I had to go this route. I ended up going with the Trek-Segafredo team color after initially ordering the Blue Steel / Dnister Black "Gran Premio" theme.

Paint isn't really a strength for any of the major brands other than Specialized. It would be nice if Trek, Cannondale, Giant, etc. stepped it up. Even within Giant, Liv paint is nicer than the male/unisex options.


----------



## Corey213

But you are getting a new bike and that is exciting! Can't wait to hear about the first ride and see pictures


----------



## ceugene

LBS called. My P1 is in...760g painted.


----------



## Drone 5200

ceugene said:


> LBS called. My P1 is in...760g painted.


Nice! What size?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceugene

Drone 5200 said:


> Nice! What size?


I got an H1 54cm disc frame. The shop manager says pretty much nobody orders H1...ever.


----------



## ceugene

Oh yeah, in addition to the extra cost of the seatmast cap, the frame *did not *come with a pair of thru-axles. This seems like a silly omission when 12x142mm thru-axles are not all created equal. Some are longer than others. Some have 1mm thread pitch while others have 1.5mm or 1.75mm...


----------



## Drone 5200

ceugene said:


> I got an H1 54cm disc frame. The shop manager says pretty much nobody orders H1...ever.


It looks like an H1. When I get mine it will be an H2, lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drone 5200

ceugene said:


> Oh yeah, in addition to the extra cost of the seatmast cap, the frame *did not *come with a pair of thru-axles. This seems like a silly omission when 12x142mm thru-axles are not all created equal. Some are longer than others. Some have 1mm thread pitch while others have 1.5mm or 1.75mm...


Thanks for the heads up. I was wondering about whether the thru axles would be included. That's lame of trek not to include them. I built a Niner last summer with a rockshox fork and both the frame and fork came the appropriate thru-axles. 

Also of interest to me is that I guess this shows that one can order just the frame thru P1. I asked about that at a trek shop and was met with blank stares. I'll find a better shop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceugene

Fin. iPhone pic for now.












Not the lightest build by any means. It'll be about 16lbs with cages and garmin mount.


----------



## ceugene

Additional notes. If your wheels have hubs that require an externally splined centerlock rotor lockring (Shimano HB20) such as my White Industries CLD, you will need to grind down / chamfer the edge of the lockring in order to clear the flat-mount bulge on inside of the left fork leg. I spent the last couple hours searching for lower-profile externally notched lockrings without any luck.

First impressions. This is the most aggressive bike I've ever ridden. The front end is so low, when I straddle the bike it feels like there's a huge gulf between my crotch and the top tube. As seen in the photo, tire clearance is ridiculous. Those are 25mm Zipp Tangente Speed RT25s, which run between 26.5 and 26.75mm on ENVE SES 5.6 Disc rims. I think the chainstays can handle at least 31mm measured, and maybe even 32mm.

Thru-axle standards suck. As far as I can tell, the specific thru-axles needed for the Emonda SLR Disc are a 123mm long 12x1.75mm thread-pitch Maxle in front and a 174mm long 12x1.75mm thread-pitch Maxle in back.


----------



## JohnnyPedals

ceugene said:


> Additional notes. If your wheels have hubs that require an externally splined centerlock rotor lockring (Shimano HB20) such as my White Industries CLD, you will need to grind down / chamfer the edge of the lockring in order to clear the flat-mount bulge on inside of the left fork leg. I spent the last couple hours searching for lower-profile externally notched lockrings without any luck.
> 
> I think absolute black sells a low profile external notched lockring. Also my Domane came with a shimano low profile internal notched lockring on the front.
> BTW that is one sweet bike!


----------



## Drone 5200

Quelle beau velo! And thanks for the tip about the lockring.


----------



## Corey213

That is SOOOO good looking!

Great job, get out and rip up some road


----------



## ceugene

Re: lockring clearance issue

I asked White Industries if they have secret small lockring compatible endcaps, and yes they do. Having a pair sent out tomorrow.


----------



## gaff

would be interested in the details as i thought ANY 12mm front centerlock hub required externally splined BB Tool type lockring



ceugene said:


> Re: lockring clearance issue
> 
> I asked White Industries if they have secret small lockring compatible endcaps, and yes they do. Having a pair sent out tomorrow.


----------



## ceugene

gaff said:


> would be interested in the details as i thought ANY 12mm front centerlock hub required externally splined BB Tool type lockring


They just milled out some extra material around the endcap so the internally notched tools will fit. The Shimano HB20 is officially meant for 15/20mm thru-axles and not 12mm.


----------



## gaff

It is a little odd that you're having an issue - the full bikes use centre lock rotors I assume ??



ceugene said:


> They just milled out some extra material around the endcap so the internally notched tools will fit. The Shimano HB20 is officially meant for 15/20mm thru-axles and not 12mm.


----------



## ceugene

gaff said:


> It is a little odd that you're having an issue - the full bikes use centre lock rotors I assume ??


The only issue is that some hub manufacturers got a little lazy and just made their axle endcaps work with the 15/20mm lockrings. I'm sure the Bontrager branded DT Swiss centerlock hubs don't have this issue. 

Either way, White Industries fixed the problem and I can use the normal QR/12mm lockrings now.


----------

